# Spiel im Steuersatz / Gabelschaft



## -OX- (23. September 2012)

Hmmm ich weiß nicht wie ichs genau beschreiben soll, 
in letzter Zeit habe ich oft minimales Spiel im Bereich: 
Gabel / Steuersatz / Schaft.

Ich habe dann ca. schon 4mal die Vorbauschrauben gelöst,
dann über die Vorbauspannschraube eine halbe Umdrehung nachgestpannt.
und wieder alles festgezogen.

Dann war auch das minimale Spiel draußen.
Nun beim letzten mal dachte ich das kanns ja nicht sein und habe die Gabel mal ganz ausgebaut und mir den Steuersatzt und die Lagerschalen genau angeschaut auch den Schaft auch dort wo er mit der Gabel verklebt ist. Ich konnte keine Auffälligkeiten sehen.
Neu gefettet und wieder fest verschraubt.

Jetzt habe ich wieder minimal Spiel.
Hmmm fallt euch noch was ein dazu ??

Das Spiel stelle ich fest in dem ich neben dem Bike stehe und die Vorderbremse anziehe und dann leicht hin und her wippe. 
Ist alles richtig spürt man eben nichts und ist minimal Spiel spürt man ein klein wenig das wackeln (aber echt nur minimal)
mit den Fingern am Steuersatzt kann ich es noch nicht fühlen.

Gruß & Dank


----------



## Pipo33 (23. September 2012)

Es wäre auch gut möglich dass das Spiel aus deiner Vorderradnabe kommt... Oder ist es auch ohne Rad noch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (23. September 2012)

Es ist auch möglich dass das Spiel aus der Vorderbremse kommt, gerade wenn man Disc fährt. Dann wackeln die Beläge im Bremsnehmer. Mal das Rad zwischen die Beine nehmen, vorne hochnehmen und an Gabel und Vorbau anpacken und dann ruckeln. Wenn dann das Spiel noch da ist liegts am Steuersatz.....
gruß
erwin


----------



## -OX- (23. September 2012)

Ich fahre V-Brake ABER 

Weder die Nabe noch die V-Brake kommt in Frage, 
da es ja nach dem anziehen der der Vorbauspannschraube (a-head kralle) wieder weg ist.

Also wie gesagt die zwei Vorbauschrauben gelöst 
a-head Schraube höchstens halbe Umdrehung angezogen
und dann die zwei Vorbauschrauben wieder gut zugemacht.

Ich weiß es ist seltsam.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2012)

Fährst du mit einer Kralle? Schau mal ob die auf Position bleibt oder immer weiter hoch wandert.


----------



## -OX- (23. September 2012)

@hst_trialer

Ja aber wenn doch die zwei schrauben am Vorbau/Schaft  zu sind,
könnte ich doch sogar die schraube der kralle rausmachen und es dürfte sich eigentlich nichts ändern 

Die hat doch nur eine Funktion wenn die Vorbauschrauben offen sind oder ?


----------



## dhmarc (24. September 2012)

falls die Gabel neu verbaut ist;

 _ kann sich der Gabelkonus noch setzen

_die Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz setzen
 (abblätternder Lack, mikroskopischen Bereich,völlig normal)
 Lösung:
 einfach noch ein paar nachziehen, bzw Steuersatz nochmal einquetschen (Gewindestange mit Muttern und Beilagscheiben als Behelf)
Gabelkralle noch weiter aufschlagen ( alter abgeflexter Steuerkopf zum aufschlagen hernehmen, kostet nix, ist ein 1 1/8 zoll und klappt super)

leider normale Prozedur

_ausgeschlagene Lagerschalen, im mikroskopischen Bereich/ beim Industrielager gerade, ich konnte mir behelfen, indem ich die Industrielager mit mittelfesten Loctite in die Lagerschalen, eingeklebt habe, sauber arbeiten, damit später nichts blockiert/ bzw den Steuersatz bei seiner Arbeit behindert wird 

MfG


----------



## hst_trialer (24. September 2012)

Also ich kann mri schon vorstellen, dass es sich gegebenfalls doch etwas setzt bei vielen VR Aktionen. Bist du sonst schonmal komplett ohne die Kappe gefahren? Ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Sherco (24. September 2012)

Ich musste schon mehrfach die Krallen tauschen, weil die sich nach oben gezogen haben. Ich würde die mal tauschen.


----------



## regenmagichnich (24. September 2012)

wenn du alles festziehst, stößt die aheadkappe dann an den gabelschaft? vielleicht ist die gabel n tick zu lang und n spacer bzw flex muss her


----------



## -OX- (24. September 2012)

So also zwischen Aheadkappe und dem Ende vom Schaft ist noch Platz.
Ich habe extra etwas auf das Ende des Schafts drauf gelegt und dann geschaut ob die Aheadkappe noch plan auf dem Vorbau aufliegt.
(tut sie)

Ich habe nun mit dem Messschieber den Abstand:
Ende vom Schaft bis Oberkante Vorbau gemessen (4,8)
und auch gemessen wie tief die Kralle jetzt drinnen ist.

Beim nächsten mal wenn ich wieder Spiel bekomme werde ich es nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (24. September 2012)

Bei mir hat sich einmal der geklebte Schaft von einer Gabel gelöst. Durch das ständige Anziehen der Schraube die in der Kralle endet zog ich den Schaft immer mehr nach oben ohne es zu merken. Du meintest, dass du den geklebten Bereich kontrolliert hast... von dem her ist das wohl unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## -OX- (24. September 2012)

> Du meintest, dass du den geklebten Bereich kontrolliert hast... von dem her ist das wohl unwahrscheinlich.



Ja dort ist mir nichts auffälliges aufgefallen 
Aber wie gesagt ich werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. September 2012)

Ohne Aheadkappe zu fahren funktionierte bei mir nicht. Nach wenigen Stunden war die Gabel wieder locker, obwohl man die Kappe ja angeblich nur für die Vorspannung benötigt


----------



## -OX- (1. Januar 2013)

Sooo nun hat es sich herausgestellt woran es lag
(Schafft hat sich aus der Verklebung gelöst)   





Da lässt sich wohl nichts mehr machen oder ??


----------



## family-biker (1. Januar 2013)

zitat pille:"er ist tot,jim".


----------



## erwinosius (1. Januar 2013)

ganz rausziehen und neu verkleben? mehr als kaputt kann mans nicht mehr machen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (1. Januar 2013)

Was ist den das für eine Gabel gewesen


----------



## -OX- (1. Januar 2013)

@ Hoffes

Ich trau es mich gar nicht zu sagen 

 eine FLD555 (DarkHorse) Alu (6061) / CroMo mit 962g 
Aber für die Anfänge/Basics war sie wirklich Ok.

Ich werde mich jetzt wohl um eine Echo urban mit V-Brake bemühen.


----------



## family-biker (1. Januar 2013)

und schon wieder kann ich die tuf guy als ersatz empfehlen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Januar 2013)

Das ist bei den FLDs normal, war auch eine meiner ersten Gabeln und die hat sich nach 2 Jahren ebenfalls an der Verklebung verabschiedet


----------



## -OX- (1. Januar 2013)

@ Family-Biker

ne neee danke aber mit 1219g einfach zu schwer !
ich will mich ja verbessern 

@ Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl

Ja fÃ¼r den Anfang war sie auch echt OK und nun kommt etwas besseres dran.


----------



## family-biker (1. Januar 2013)

imo besser als schaftbruch,weil vorhersehbarer.
man könnte theoretisch den schaft mit flüssigmetall/industriemetallkleber neu einschlagen/pressen und unten zwei schweisspunkte setzen.
wär mir persönlich allerdings zu actig

@ox:mit was bekommt man mehr muckies,1kg oder 5 kg hantel?


----------



## -OX- (1. Januar 2013)

> mit was bekommt man mehr muckies,1kg oder 5 kg hantel?



Das kann man hier aber nicht so einfach abklären 

Kurzfassung:
Willst Show  mit deinen Muskeln machen nimm die 5Kg
Willst du echt Kraft nimm die 1Kg und mach verdammt viele Wiederholungen.

So zurück zum Thema


----------



## Hoffes (1. Januar 2013)

Man kann Doch den schafft neu rein kleben hat HoffmannBikes früher bei den Monty Gabeln auch gemacht hat Super funktioniert


----------



## -OX- (2. Januar 2013)

@ Hoffes

ich wüsste jetzt keinen der mir das privat machen könnte.
wenn ich das Teil aber wo hinschicke (Versand & Lohn) 
komme ich sicher auf eine Summe die soweit von der Echo Urban (87euro)  nicht weg ist.

Außerdem freu ich mich ja auch auf ne neue bessere Gabel 

(wenn jemand die FLD Gabel geschenkt haben will solle er sich melden)


----------



## Hoffes (2. Januar 2013)

Das lohnt sich erst richtig wenn man das selbst macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2013)

Was soll sich da lohnen? Die Dinger kosteten damals neu bei Ebay um die 27â¬!


----------



## Hoffes (2. Januar 2013)

So teuersind die Kleber ja Ach wieder nicht


----------



## erwinosius (2. Januar 2013)

> flüssigmetall/industriemetallkleber neu einschlagen/pressen und unten zwei schweisspunkte setzen.



Also kleben und schweißen ist ne Scheißidee.....Durch die Hitze beim Schweißen schmilzt der Kleber doch wieder.....Entweder, Oder.....

Wenns ne billige Gabel ist dann lohnt sich das wirklich nicht. Vor allem wenn du dich eh schon auf den Umstieg freust *g*

gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (3. Januar 2013)

Ist doch ne prima Idee?! Falls der Kleber nur für entweder Alu oder CroMo ist, hat man wenigstens noch die Schweißpunkte auf die man sich verlassen kann


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Januar 2013)

Ihr bremst auf 50 Belägen und versucht auf biegen und brechen eine Gabel zu retten?


----------



## family-biker (3. Januar 2013)

biegen und brechen,der war gut!


----------



## -OX- (3. Januar 2013)

@ Bike_fuhrpark

Ich bin da schon lange raus 
Die anderen zanken sich noch darum wie man sie retten könnte 

Wie gesagt wenn einer der Teilnehmer den unabdingbaren Drang verspürt.
die Gabel zu Schweißen, kleben oder sonst etwas.

Ich verschenke sie !! (Versandkosten müsst ihr natürlich schon bezahlen)


----------



## -OX- (15. Januar 2013)

Da ich jetzt deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen will, 
hänge ich es hier mal ran.

Neue Gabel und Steuersatz ist verbaut und (bis jetzt) alles OK.

Nun habe ich festgestellt das mein Vorderrad mit Viz Nabe auch etwas seitliches Spiel hat.

Wer hat Erfahrungen damit ? 

ist es in den zwei Industrielagern zu suchen ?
oder in der Alu Achse die durch die Lager gesteckt ist ?
oder im Nabenkörper in den die Industrielager Passgenau eingeschoben sind ?


----------



## -OX- (15. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe es jetzt mal ganz auseinander gebaut und gesäubert.

Ich denke das es am Kugellager liegt.

Wenn ich das Kugellager (N6000RS) innen mit Zeigefinger und Daumen festhalte, kann ich am Außenring das leichte seitliche Spiel spüren.

Ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich Ahnung von solchen Lagern.
aber ich glaube das sollte nicht so sein oder ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (15. Januar 2013)

Kann man die Achse vil spannen über das ineinander verdrehen der Achse
(es kann ein Gewinde auf der Achse sein wo sich lösen kann)


----------



## -OX- (16. Januar 2013)

Das Lager V!Z (VR) ist so aufgebaut.
Auf der rechten Seite wird das Kugellager in den Nabenkörper eingeschoben,(passt sehr genau)
von linken Seite wird dann die Achse durchgesteckt.
Dann wird das zweite Kugellager  links auf die Achse gesteckt und in den Nabenkörper eingeschoben.
das war´s 
nun nur noch den Schnellspanner durch und in die Gabel spannen.


----------



## family-biker (16. Januar 2013)

nix gekontert?


----------



## Hoffes (16. Januar 2013)

Dann Klebe mal die Lager ein die haben leicht Spiel würde ich sagen


----------



## erwinosius (17. Januar 2013)

wenn das Lager im ausgebauten Zustand Spiel hat würde ich es tauschen. Klingt ja eher nach Standard Lagern. Die sollten nicht die Welt kosten. Un einkleben ist sicherlich bei dem Aufbau keine schlechte Idee....

gruß
erwin


----------



## -OX- (17. Januar 2013)

@ erwinosius



> wenn das Lager im ausgebauten Zustand Spiel hat würde ich es tauschen.



Ja ich hab jetzt schon welche bestellt (SKF 6000 2RS1) 
ich denke das es dann gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

